
Any good tax accountants for startups in SF? - sam

======
toddh
I am biased, but Linda Coleman is the best. She has her own blog at
<http://www.biztaxtalk.com> and her email is lgc@possibility.com. On her blog
she talks about tax issues and answers any and all questions for free. You can
get a good feel for yourself that she knows what she's talking about just by
reading the blog. Also, she is a former programmer and has many software
clients, so she is very familiar with the space.

~~~
sam
I talked to her today and she was very helpful and knowledgeable. Has anyone
else had any experience with her?

------
sarosh
Out of curiosity, did you consider Quickbooks (the business edition)? Or is
the structure/funding of your startup very peculiar?

~~~
sam
I did think about going on my own but it seems like the chances that I will
miss something are reasonably high enough considering some funding issues.

------
sam
I'm about to start doing taxes for my startup - can anyone recommend any good
and economical tax accountants in SF?

